
Start-Up Offers $8,000 Blood Transfusions from Teens to Fight Aging - Doubleguitars
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/05/31/blood-transfusions-from-teenagers-start-up-charging-8000-apiece.html
======
RichardHeart
Vampires are real now. If I could help my parents by giving up some of this
red stuff, I would. Any idea if it actually works?

------
droidist2
Wow, something like this was in the second latest to episode of Silicon
Valley, titled "Blood Boy"

